# Craftsman 536.884822 Manual



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone have a PDF file of the owners manual for this machine? I couldn't find one online.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Motor City said:


> Anyone have a PDF file of the owners manual for this machine? I couldn't find one online.


is this model similiar to yours 
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/manual/25p87umykd-000247/craftsman-536887992-gas-snowblower


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

536.884821
5hp 24" track?
I have it. Not sure how to transmit it. PM?


----------

